# queste non sono solamente pipe



## Nadieuse

Sicuramente ispirandosi a Magritte e la sua “pipa-non pipa” mi chiedono di tradurre in francese «queste non sono solamente pipe» da scrivere su un quadro. 
 
A me di getto viene «Ce ne sont pas que des pipes» ma prima di far imprimere le parole sulla tela vorrei un conforto sull’assoluta esattezza e naturalezza della frase. Mica che poi un qualsiasi francofono direbbe diversamente, tipo «celles-ci ne sont pas seulement des pipes» o altro.
 
Grazie x i vostri commenti, francofoni!
Nadieuse


----------



## Corsicum

La traduction est correcte mais en Français : «_celles-ci ne sont pas seulement des pipes_» cette expression n’a pas de signification, aucune image ? Dans ce cas il est préférable de laisser l’expression en Italien.
Il faudrait avoir des précisions sur l’image que l’on veut faire passer en Italien.
Quel est le message, le sens ? 
Par exemple :
_« Objet inanimés, sans âme, vous n’êtes pas que des objets »_ allusion à _« Objets inanimés avez-vous donc une âme » _
Tu peux répondre en Italien, ici nous comprenons tous l’Italien.


----------



## Nadieuse

Grazie per il tuo post Corsicum, ad ogni modo gli intenti non sono così intellettuali...
Chi ha necessità di questa traduzione è una pittrice che desidera creare qualcosa di simile a ciò che ha fatto Magritte, dunque ha dipinto alcune pipe su una tela e ora vuole aggiungere sotto un testo, molto probabilmente in francese e non in italiano proprio per sottolineare il richiamo al famoso quadro di Magritte. 
Con la differenza che nel suo dipinto vi sono più pipe invece di una soltanto e il testo che ha deciso di scrivere è «queste non sono solamente pipe» al posto di «queste non sono pipe» come avrebbe fatto Magritte.

Io pensavo, tra le seguenti varianti (di cui ho dubbi per la 2a e la 4a), di proporle la 1a:
- Ce ne sont pas seulement des pipes
- Ce ne sont pas que des pipes
- Celles-ci ne sont pas seulement des pipes
- Celles-ci ne sont pas que des pipes

Voi che ne dite?
Nadieuse

P.S.: ora devo scollegarmi, vi leggerò domani!


----------



## Corsicum

Nadieuse said:


> Io pensavo, tra le seguenti varianti (di cui ho dubbi per la 2a e la 4a), di proporle la 1a:
> - Ce ne sont pas seulement des pipes
> - Ce ne sont pas que des pipes
> - Celles-ci ne sont pas seulement des pipes
> - Celles-ci ne sont pas que des pipes
> 
> Voi che ne dite?


Toutes ces expressions sont correctes, le choix peut être orienté par le rythme complet de la phrase, il faut dans ce cas se fier à la musique…
On peut aussi y ajouter des redondances :
_Pipes, pipes. .mais ce ne sont pas que des pipes_
_Pipes, pipes. .mais, mais attention pas que des pipes_
_Pipes, mais pas que des pipes_

A titre préventif même si je ne t’apprend rien : C’est simplement une impression, je ne sais pas si elle est bien fondée ?
En Italien les dérivés et sens du nom _pipa_ me semble plus important qu’en Français pour lequel au figuré la connotation sexuelle peut être assez importante si le contexte est implicite ou indéfini. 

pipa*Sinonimi: *rimprovero, buono a nulla, incapace, inetto, ramanzina, sgridata, cazziata, impiastro, pipata, proboscide, pipetta, sega || _Vedi anche: _accusa, grana, osservazione, parte, predica, frana, scarpa, lezione, pappa, tromba
*impiparsene : **Sinonimi: *beffare, fregare || _Vedi anche: _farsene un baffo, fottersene, fregarsene, infischiarsene, sbattersene, infischiarsi

_Trivial._Synon. de _fellation, pompier_ (vulg.). _Faire, se faire faire une pipe_
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/pipe


----------



## Boursicoton

Je suis aussi d'avis que toutes les propositions faites par Corsicum sont valables mais que pensez-vous de celles-ci?
"il ne s'agit pas seulement de pipes" ou encore" il ne s'agit pas que de pipes"
qui ajoutent, à mon sens, une signification différente selon, bien sûr, ce que l'on recherche


----------



## matoupaschat

Nadieuse said:


> Grazie per il tuo post Corsicum, ad ogni modo gli intenti non sono così intellettuali...
> Chi ha necessità di questa traduzione è una pittrice che desidera creare qualcosa di simile a ciò che ha fatto Magritte, dunque ha dipinto alcune pipe su una tela e ora vuole aggiungere sotto un testo, molto probabilmente in francese e non in italiano proprio per sottolineare il richiamo al famoso quadro di Magritte.
> Con la differenza che nel suo dipinto vi sono più pipe invece di una soltanto e il testo che ha deciso di scrivere è «queste non sono solamente pipe» al posto di «queste non sono pipe» come avrebbe fatto Magritte.
> 
> Io pensavo, tra le seguenti varianti (di cui ho dubbi per la 2a e la 4a), di proporle la 1a:
> - Ce ne sont pas seulement des pipes
> - Ce ne sont pas que des pipes
> - Celles-ci ne sont pas seulement des pipes
> - Celles-ci ne sont pas que des pipes
> 
> Voi che ne dite?
> Nadieuse





Nadieuse said:


> L'originale era : http://www.magritte.com/5_1.cfm?img=04, con "ceci", che non ha plurale proprio . "Celles-ci" suona decisamente troppo come tradotto direttamente dall'italiano . Io resterei piuttosto sulle tue prime proposte .
> Oppure, meglio per me "Ce n'est pas que/seulement des pipes"


----------



## Nadieuse

Grazie a tutti! Ho proposto anche le vostre varianti e vedremo cosa sceglierà!
 
Mi chiedevo invece, a proposito di «Ce n'est pas que/seulement des pipes»: l’uso del singolare non è grammaticalmente sbagliato e dunque passabile solo nel colloquiale?
 
Nadieuse


----------



## Boursicoton

Nadieuse,
tu as en partie raison: la mise en relief en utilisant le "présentatif"(c'est... qui, c'est... que)peut varier en nombre selon que l'élément mis en relief est singulier ou pluriel.
Le nouveau Bescherelle donne comme exemple : ce sont ces gens que j'ai vus à la télévision (de préférence) mais indique que l'on accepte aussi :
c'est ces gens que j'ai vus à la télévision.
Boursicoton


----------



## matoupaschat

Grazie Boursicoton, cosí posso fare a meno di cercare in prima persona nella grammatica . 
Mi sembrava più diretto e meglio suonante, qui, il singolare .


----------



## Nadieuse

Grazie ancora davvero, l'interessata ha molto apprezzato tutte le varianti che le abbiamo fornito!

E grazie anche per la "parentesi grammaticale" a matoupaschat e Boursicoton!

Rileggendo velocemente i vostri post mi sono anche resa conto che non abbiamo detto tutto a proposito di quanto scriveva Corsicum:
A titre préventif même si je ne t’apprend rien : C’est simplement une impression, je ne sais pas si elle est bien fondée ?
En Italien les dérivés et sens du nom _pipa_ me semble plus important qu’en Français pour lequel au figuré la connotation sexuelle peut être assez importante si le contexte est implicite ou indéfini. 

pipa*Sinonimi: *rimprovero, buono a nulla, incapace, inetto, ramanzina, sgridata, cazziata, impiastro, pipata, proboscide, pipetta, sega || _Vedi anche: _accusa, grana, osservazione, parte, predica, frana, scarpa, lezione, pappa, tromba
*impiparsene : **Sinonimi: *beffare, fregare || _Vedi anche: _farsene un baffo, fottersene, fregarsene, infischiarsene, sbattersene, infischiarsi

_Trivial._Synon. de _fellation, pompier_ (vulg.). _Faire, se faire faire une pipe_
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/pipe 

Personalmente e da milanese quale sono (ricordiamo la forte territorialità dei sensi figurati o colloquiali, che possono dunque cambiare da una regione all'altra), credo di conoscere solo questo:
PIPPA:
- farsi una pippa = drogarsi e «pippa» sta per la dose iniettata con la siringa
- forse «pippa» può anche stare per «canna» [cannabis], la sigaretta
PIPATA:
farsi una pipata / una pipatina = fumare in senso generico
IMPIPARSENE:
fregarsene, non occuparsi di qualcosa di cui invece si dovrebbe

Ad ogni modo "pipe risolte",
ciao
Nadieuse


----------



## matoupaschat

Molto interessante ! Ho messo il sito nei miei preferiti .
Ciao, ciao .


----------

